# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  استفاده از ckEditor در لاراول

## tuytoosh

سلام
من میخوام توی فیلد های متنی پروژم از ادیتورهای پیشرفته مثل tinyMCE یا ckEditor استفاده کنم

میشه راهنمایی کنید که در کجای برنامه اضافش کنم و آیا میتونم با کمپوزر این کار رو بکنم یا باید دستی اضافش کنم؟

ممنون

----------


## rezakho

اینجا رو ببینید
http://docs.cksource.com/CKEditor_3....de/Integration

----------


## moalla

فقط یادتون نره کدهای خاص رو باید strip کنید تا جلو هک و اینجکشن رو بگیرید
موفق باشین

----------


## tuytoosh

اینایی که moalla گفتی ینی چی؟ بلد نیستم :(

----------


## moalla

عذر میخوام جواب مستقیم شما نبود اماخوب نکته ای که ممکنه خیلی ها(بعد از اضافه کردن ادیتور) ازش غفلت کنن و بعدا سایتشون هک بشه!

توضیح بیشتر:
فرض کنید شما یه قسمت مربوط به نوشتن متن گذاشتین و براش ادیتور گذاشتین. با گذاشتن ادیتور میشه از تگ ها استفاده کرد. بعدا تو نمایش پست های سایت شما تگ ها رندر میشن و مثلا یه متن بولد میشه و یه متن ریز میشه و .....
اینها از صدقه سر اجازه شماست که گذاشتین تگها تو متن پستها اجرا بشن. 
حالا ممکنه من بیام این وسط کدهای استاندارد استفاده نکنم و کدهای مخرب بذارم! کدهایی که باعث میشه به سرور شما یا دیتابیس شما دسترسی هایی پیدا کنم
خوب چیکار میشه کرد؟
php یه تابعی داده که پیشاپیش کدهای مخرب رو بکشین بیرون و یه متن پاک داشته باشین. 
لینک تابع: https://php.net/strip_tags
مثلا این کد:

<?php
strip_tags($input, '<br><br/>');
?>
با این کد کاربر شما فقط میتونه تگ بولد رو استفاده کنه و هر کد دیگه ای بذاره حذف میشه. فقط متن  + تگ بولد

امیدوارم توضیح کامل بوده باشه

----------


## hamedarian2009

من هم در تکمیل صحبت های *moalla* این کلاس رو معرفی میکنم که توی فریمورک yii هم ازش استفاده شده و کارش تصفیه کدهای خطرناک از متن هست
http://htmlpurifier.org/

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام
منم از *ckeditor در لاراول* استفاده کردم اما مشکل آپلود فایل داشتم
من یه آموزش درست کردم که چون خیلی طولانیه نحوه استفاده از ckeditor در لاراول رو کامل تشریح داده همراه با امکان آپلود فایل 

https://jobteam.ir/ProductUser/45-Laravel-file-manager

----------


## alavi71

اموزشی که گذاشتید از کدوم نخسه لاراول و سی کا ادیتور استفاده کردید؟

----------

